# Jay Peak?



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

I ride a small mountain in north Carolina, and have never been to a big resort aside from snowshoe, wv, which is still small. I had begun planning a trip to Jay, but have been reading that the roads are bad in a snow, the wind is terrible, and it often closes the lifts to the peak. I know the snow is good, and the glades are amazing, but I really would hate to get up there and not be able to access the top, or worse yet, the mountain. 

My biggest attraction to Jay is the chutes and glades, I don't want to go to a big resort and just ride more groomers. I have looked at Okemo, killington, and others, but they don't have any chutes or as many glades. 

I have no BC gear so I cannot head out to find the really good non-groomer lines, so I need another resort that has good non-groomer terrain that is not as risky as Jay, or some insight to whether or not jay is risky.

I know to find the best of this kind of terrain heading west would be the best choice, but if possible I'd like to find somewhere cheaper. Unless convinced other wise


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea you may get unlucky and ride a day with a lot of wind holds, or a day where u may literally feel like youre going to freeze to death on lifts, but its definitely has the best big mountain feel here out east. If snowshoe is the biggest mtn u have ridden, your gonna have a hell of a time in Jay. The terrain is definitely more challenging and varied. If your doing a 4 day trip or longer, you will be fine.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

eli783 said:


> Yea you may get unlucky and ride a day with a lot of wind holds, or a day where u may literally feel like youre going to freeze to death on lifts, but its definitely has the best big mountain feel here out east. If snowshoe is the biggest mtn u have ridden, your gonna have a hell of a time in Jay. The terrain is definitely more challenging and varied. If your doing a 4 day trip or longer, you will be fine.


So no other new England mountains have chutes or other big mountain attractions? Ill be up there for 5 days in march so I don't think temps will be an issue. Also the resorts page says a room for 4 is ~$170 per night, but I read someone said it is $170 per person per night. Is that right? Their sight is not specific?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Stowe is the only other place that I would recommend but is definitely more expensive than Jay. $170 a person per day sounds about right since lift tickets are about $70.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> I know the snow is good, and the glades are amazing, but I really would hate to get up there and not be able to access the top, or worse yet, the mountain.
> 
> My biggest attraction to Jay is the chutes and glades, I don't want to go to a big resort and just ride more groomers.
> 
> I have no BC gear so I cannot head out to find the really good non-groomer lines, so I need another resort that has good non-groomer terrain that is not as risky as Jay, or some insight to whether or not jay is risky.


I'm really not sure what you're asking here?!?

Are you asking if you need Avy gear and training to ride good stuff at Jay? No.

Are you asking if there are tons of in bounds, safe runs with trees on them at Jay? Yes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The tram does go on wind hold often. Not usually for the whole day. Not really a big deal. Most of the best stuff is more quickly and easily accessed via the Freezer, Bonny or Jet lifts anyway. The face chutes, Tuckerman's and the ridge are rarely open/rideable unless they get a nice dump. 

It not unusual for it to be -30F with wind chill (sometimes without) on the summit. Frankly, it's usually not worth the wait for an extra 300-400 feet of vert.

What do you mean, risky?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

baldylox said:


> The tram does go on wind hold often. Not usually for the whole day. Not really a big deal. Most of the best stuff is more quickly and easily accessed via the Freezer, Bonny or Jet lifts anyway. The face chutes, Tuckerman's and the ridge are rarely open/rideable unless they get a nice dump.
> 
> It not unusual for it to be -30F with wind chill (sometimes without) on the summit. Frankly, it's usually not worth the wait for an extra 300-400 feet of vert.
> 
> What do you mean, risky?


I just mean risky in the aspect of not getting to ride the best terrain because of weather. I wondering if there were any other resorts that had similar terrain with a lower risk of missing out due to weather. Sorry for the ambiguity.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You won't miss out dude. I'm usually happy when there is a wind hold. Especially if it is snowing or snowed the day before. Gives that terrain a chance to fill in. 

A few times we've hiked up to the summit from the Freezer and had epic fresh runs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My fave runs are of the Freezer lol (yes I was there once with -20 deg weather and WIND coming up the right side!)... and into the glades on the front.

Tons of fun terrain at Jay. We've debated about flying into Montreal just to ride Jay again one of these years...


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed with these guys. Jay is a good time. If you're looking for another North East Option, check out Maine.....Sugarloaf and Sunday River.

That being said, get out west. Price can be tolerable, especially in Utah and the comparison between Utah and VT is night and day!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sunday river always look appealing. Is it worth the drive up considering in coming from nyc? Basically could go to stowe, Jay or sugar for that commute time. Is there anything really worth checking out at Sunday river?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

eli783 said:


> Sunday river always look appealing. Is it worth the drive up considering in coming from nyc? Basically could go to stowe, Jay or sugar for that commute time. Is there anything really worth checking out at Sunday river?


SR has much more acreage and a little more vert than JP. However, the snowfall at JP is a Northeast anomaly! They always get snow and average more snowfall than many resorts out west. JP average is over 350, whereas SR has less than 200 inches per year.

Better chances for a great pow day at JP. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll go to SR one of these days just for the bucket list but ur right about the peak, ridiculous amounts of snow. Last time up, forecast called for 4" we got 14". Was so bad we got snowed in and had to stay another night.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

eli783 said:


> I'll go to SR one of these days just for the bucket list but ur right about the peak, ridiculous amounts of snow. Last time up, forecast called for 4" we got 14". Was so bad we got snowed in and had to stay another night.


I definitely would not be complaining there. Heck I'd stay another 2-3 and just tell the boss its awful! :laugh:


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

If you are intent about heading to Vermont, want a big mountain feel and are apprehensive about going to Jay then why not *Stowe* or *Sugarbush*? They aren't nearly as known for glades as Jay is but they have some great trail riding and steeps. Plus both have more vert than Jay.
It seems like you went from Jay all the way down to Okemo, Killy and the rest.

As for Sunday River, went there a couple of years ago. Love the place. No crowds even on a Saturday. Tons of area. And best of all they have been seemingly getting dumped on out there this year.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jay and stowe have about the same vert. I would say if u want the best all around resort feel go to stowe. If u really are about shredding n shredding hard hit up Jay or sugar. If I had to choose between the two it's Jay. Take a few bros into the sidecountry and you should have the trip of your life.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

baldylox said:


> The face chutes, Tuckerman's and the ridge are rarely open/rideable, unless they get a nice dump.
> 
> It not unusual for it to be -30F with wind chill (sometimes without) on the summit. Frankly, it's usually not worth the wait for an extra 300-400 feet of vert.
> 
> What do you mean, risky?


Disagree with the Chutes, tuckermans and ridge being un ride able less a big dump. Jay is my mountain of choice. We hiked the tramside T-giving weekend when only stateside was open, and ran out all three runs + many more obviously all day. Hairy?? Yes! unrideable NOT A CHANCE!!! (rock board was required). 

AVY Gear not nec. Ride in a pack of three minimally, If you plan on riding BIG JAY (Back side) make sure your skills are up to par. and be ready to hitchhike back to the resort. Also dress accordingly. as stated -30 windchill can be expected on the freezer (aka) the Flyer. If you are in to Great riding, Amazing glades, hidden powder stashes JAY IS THE WAY. 

I would suggest hooking with a local as most of the known lines will be tracked out pretty quickly, If you know the mountain there are great hidden powder stashes to be found that generally aren't shared  . Just be sure to keep your bearings out of bounds....... Jay has the most liberal "If you can see it you can ski it" policy on the East, which makes for great riding but also novice riders getting in over their heads.

Also regarding lodging. look into Grandpa Grunts if you want the full experience or my buddy Ahman has a place called sheady Acres with 4 amazing cottages which are much more cost effective than staying on the mountain! 

Closures, wind hold, I wouldn't be concerned. Less that "F"'d up Ice storm it hasn't been much of a problem this year and generally only the Tram and flyer get affected. THERE ARE MANY WAYS UP THE MOUNTAIN  

Enjoy!!


----------

